# Pilkerformen herstellen.



## dorschhai (18. April 2005)

Moin Moin!

Ich möchte mal versuchen mir meine Pilker selber zu gießen, vorallem weil man da mal selber kreativ werden und eigene Formen ausprobieren kann. Ist es eigentlich erlaubt, andere Pilker einfach zu Kopieren? Oder gibt es da auch Copyright auf die Teile? 
Wie mache ich mir nun meine Abgussform? Ein Silikonblock gießen, Pilker reinschmeißen, warten, in der Mitte aufsägen und Blei rein??? Ich hab davon keine Ahnung!


----------



## DinkDiver (18. April 2005)

*AW: Pilkerformen herstellen.*

Schau mal unter Basteln und Selbermachen gibts schon massig treads. Oder auch mit der Suchfunktion.
Gruß MAt


----------



## Bondex (20. April 2005)

*AW: Pilkerformen herstellen.*

Solange du die Teile nicht vermarktest solltest du auch keine Probleme mit Linzenzrechten bekommen. 
Silikonformen so einfach zusammenzubasteln ist aber nicht soooo leicht und billig auch nicht weil das feuerfeste Silikon heftig an´s Portemonnaie geht.


----------



## DinkDiver (20. April 2005)

*AW: Pilkerformen herstellen.*

@Bondex
So ist es. Ned wirklich billig. Man sollte sich also überlegen ob sichs für einen rentiert.
Gruß MAt


----------



## Meeres_Angler (20. April 2005)

*AW: Pilkerformen herstellen.*

hallo
wenn du alle infos hast zum selber giessen ist das ok.an sonsten kannst du in bonn soweit ich weis die silikonmasse am günstigsten kaufen.
wenn du ein adresse brauchst melde dich dann such ich sie dir raus.
noch ein tipp las die formen wenn du sie gebaut hast 14 tage liegen zum (endgarsen)oder sie müssen in den backoffen.
wenn du dann giesst lass das blei nicht unnötig lange in der form und alle 5 güsse mit talkum einreiben dann halten die lange.
mfg
meeres_angler


----------



## Bondex (21. April 2005)

*AW: Pilkerformen herstellen.*

Ja genau! Am besten ist´s wenn man sich eine Form bei Hakuma kauft - ist wirklich billiger und bessser...


----------



## DinkDiver (21. April 2005)

*AW: Pilkerformen herstellen.*

@Bondex 
da würd ich dir jetzt nicht unbedingt zustimmen. Weiß nicht ob du die seite kennst www.bleigussformen.de Da gibts die Formen zum halben Preis(wenns reicht). Weiß allerdings nicht ob die genau so gut sind. Hat jemand erfahrung?
Gruß MAT


----------



## NOK Angler (21. April 2005)

*AW: Pilkerformen herstellen.*

Mach dir doch die Urform aus Stahl. Diese legst du denn zwischen 2 Alublöcke die du bei einem Schlosser in der Presse mit mehreren Tonnen Presskraft zusammenpressen läst. So erhälst du die Gießform. Nun nur noch beide Hälften im Schraubstock zusammen spannen und die Bohrungen für Zulauf und Abluft fertigen.

Gruß
NOK Angler


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (24. April 2005)

*AW: Pilkerformen herstellen.*

Das mit der presse und dem stahl hab ich nicht verstanden..#c 

silikonformen selber basteln ist nicht wirklich schwer! 1 kg geeignetes silikon bekommt man bei ebay für 36 euro, hieraus lassen sich 3 - 4 formen gießen. also 12 oder weniger euros pro form. mit dieser methode kopiere ich mir sündhaft teure pilker, welche so bei 6 - 9 euro das stück liegen. da sind die kosten für die form ein lacher..

Anleitung aus meiner, nicht immer perfekten, praxis:
1- im bastelgeschäft einen klotz knete kaufen
2- diesen auf daumendicke glatt auswalzen ( teigroller aus der küche..)
3- orig. pilker von farbe und grundierung befreien und ev. glätten ( schmirgelp.)
4- pilker in die knete modellieren bis die ösen bündig in der knete liegen
5- 2 - ? stahlkugeln, draht für spätere entlüftung und gusstrichter einbauen
6- aus z.b. legosteinen einen geeigneten formkasten zusammenstecken
7- diesen leicht auf die knete aufdrücken und wieder abnemen
8- knete ausschneiden ( langes messer) und den block in die form einsetzen
9- silikon und härter abwiegen und eine gut daumendicke schicht in die form 
10- 4 stunden warten
11- feste silikon - halbform ablösen, knete entfernen
12- halbform zurück in den kasten
13- pilker, kugeln, draht und tricher wieder anpassen
14- oberfläche mit vaseline dünn einschmieren
15- gleiche menge silikon in die form geben, 4 stunden warten
16- formhälften trennen, säubern und ev. nacharbeiten ( teppichmesser..)
17- 1 - ? tage aushärten lassen oder/ und im ofen tempern
18- ösen biegen ( edelstahl - schweißdraht),- pilker gießen!!!!:q 

talkum oder ähnliches habe ich noch nie verwendet, meiner meinung nach unnötig.. nach 3- 5 güssen form auf einer kühlen unterlage für einige zeit ablegen ( spätestens wenn die form dampft / raucht..)
gruß robert#h


----------



## Fischmäulchen (24. April 2005)

*AW: Pilkerformen herstellen.*

Hallo  |wavey: 

Schau doch mal im Thread Bayerisches Pilkergiessen nach, da gibt es sehr viele Leute, die ihr eigene Formen mitgebracht haben (die sie selbst gebastelt haben). Wir haben an diesem Wochenende wirklich tolle Pilker gegossen und und ne Menge Spaß hatten wir auch dabei.

Copyright  #d , waren ja dann unsere Eigenkreationen, die manch´ Original etwas ähnlich waren!


----------



## Dorsch1 (25. April 2005)

*AW: Pilkerformen herstellen.*

Stimmt Fischmäulchen. #6 

Die Silikonformen haben bei uns einen festen Platz eingenommen.
Klasse beschrieben Robert. #6 
Nur das Aushärten bis zum ersten Guß würde ich einige Tage dauern lassen.Bei uns sind nach nur einen Tag schon einige Formen zu Bruch gegangen.Sie sind gerissen.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (25. April 2005)

*AW: Pilkerformen herstellen.*

Was ich Klasse fand, waren die Stahlformen!


----------



## Dorsch1 (25. April 2005)

*AW: Pilkerformen herstellen.*

Dat war Alu...


----------



## Fischmäulchen (25. April 2005)

*AW: Pilkerformen herstellen.*



			
				Dorsch1 schrieb:
			
		

> Dat war Alu...



Man(n) lernt nie aus Micha!  #h


----------



## mcrae (25. April 2005)

*AW: Pilkerformen herstellen.*

Ich hab mir zwar noch keine Pilkerformen gebaut, mir aber für Grundbleie einige gebastelt.
Die hab ich aus Messing gefräst. Eine habe ich aus zwei Teilen, zwei aus deri und eine aus vier Teilen zusammenbebaut.
Das Ausfräsen habe ich mit meinem Dremel gemacht. Das dauerthalt etwas, ist aber meiner meinung nach haltbarer als Silikon. Das Messing hat auch eine super wärmeleitfähigkeit, so das ich in kurzer Zeit sehr viele Bleie giessen kann.


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (25. April 2005)

*AW: Pilkerformen herstellen.*

Kannst ja mal versuchen einen filigranen 50 gramm pilker mit deinem dremel in ein stück metall zu fräsen.. 

silikon formen halten weit über 100 güsse,- mit z.b. 120 pilkern die in einer form für 12 euro gegossen wurden, kommt man schon ein paar jahre aus. oder??
gruß robert|wavey:


----------



## kämml (25. April 2005)

*AW: Pilkerformen herstellen.*



			
				Vibra - Zocker schrieb:
			
		

> silikonformen selber basteln ist nicht wirklich schwer! 1 kg geeignetes silikon bekommt man bei ebay für 36 euro, hieraus lassen sich 3 - 4 formen gießen. also 12 oder weniger euros pro form.



Für eine Form für einen 600g Pilker  benötigt mann ca. 2 l Silicon
Da Silicon aber eine starke Dichte aufweist entspricht das ca. 3,5 kg Gewicht.
Baut mann dei Form zu dünn, überhitzt sie sehr schnell und bricht, oder bekommt Risse.


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (25. April 2005)

*AW: Pilkerformen herstellen.*

Wenn man die form weitervererben will, sind 2 liter bestimmt genau richtig.. meine eigenen und die von hakuma haben wandstärken von 2 - 3 cm. bisher ist da noch nichts gebrochen, im gegenteil. die formen sind recht flexibel und halten schon über 100 güsse. 
allerdings nur bis 120 gramm pilkergröße. danach macht mir das pilken keinen spaß mehr..|rolleyes 
vieleicht liegt es auch an der qualität des silikons. das für den hobby - zinnfiguren - gießer ist nicht so haltbar, das profi zeug heißt rtb oder rtv und hat mich bis jetzt nicht enttäuscht.. 
unter www.bleigussformen.de gibt es übrigens echt günstige formen aus alu. aber halt nur für 08/15 bleie und pilker
gruß robert#h


----------



## DinkDiver (25. April 2005)

*AW: Pilkerformen herstellen.*

@Vibra-Zocker
Meinst du das die von www.bleigussformen.de nichts sind?
Gruß MAT


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (26. April 2005)

*AW: Pilkerformen herstellen.*

Doch, wieso nicht.. ich meine nur, wenn du deinen lieblings - spezial - marken - pilker kopieren willst, kommst du nicht darum herum dir eine form selber zu bsteln , wenns dafür keine gibt! und wenn du keinen guten bekannten mit einer cnc fräse hast, der sich viel zeit für deine wünsche nimmt... dann ist silikon erste wahl!
gruß robert#h


----------



## DinkDiver (26. April 2005)

*AW: Pilkerformen herstellen.*

@ Vibra - Zocker
aso


----------

